# Which canister filter is the best?



## Jon (Feb 23, 2012)

Please help me choosing the best one.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Why not just go with the Classic series (if you are looking at the Eheims)?


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

Fluval FX5, on sale right now at Petsmart for $247 (until April 10th).

If you're going Eheim, I agree with Darkblade, go Eheim classic.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I can't comment on these particular models, but the 3 Fluval 104s I've had lasted an average of 3.5 years each. The Eheim is already that old and going strong -- it's also quieter than the Fluvals.


----------



## alekseylis (Feb 24, 2012)

Good deal on that "Fluval FX5", but i do think it comes with all media so you might have to spend extra.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

rena XP is a good value as well. plus the media is interchangable with filters from size 1-4


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I also like the Rena's. The baskets are really convenient.

Lee


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't speak for the fluvals, but I have an eheim pro 3 2075 and 3 of the classic series. They work phenominal. I love the classics. Down side is no media basket, but even when completely filled with gunk the flow rates still strong. They work really well. I've had them running for maybe 5+ years. 2 of them were bought used and still work great. Whisper quiet and great filter


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

*eheim all the way*

Gotta lot in with the eheims. I've currently got a few classic 2217's. And a newer g190 and for the right deal. There flow rate even when full of gunk is still the best imho.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I ran a penn plax cascade 1000 which was really great (selling right now as running a reef). Some people complained of flow passing around the baskets but i just cut floss and stuffed it in the sides to stop that happening. Awesome filter as a bang for your buck!  Ran an xp series for a while and hated priming it and it had a tendancy to leak  but maybe i got a dud.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I highly recommend the Rena XP filters. I like that all sizes (XP1 to XP4) use the same sponges as well as accessories which makes it easy to keep spares on hand when you have several running. I have 9 in total including XP1, XP3 and XP4.

Dead simple to prime. Just setup the filter, close the valve at the filter, remove the top on the intake, pour a small amount of water down the tube, screw the top back on, open the valve and the water should rush into the filter filling it up. Give the filter a shake to allow any remaning trapped air to escape and power on the filter.

I also like that I can clean an XP3 in 30 to 40 minutes which I think is great.

I find they're not as quiet as an Eheim however all mine are in closed cabinets and therefore almost impossible to hear them.

Hope this helps.
--
Paul


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> I highly recommend the Rena XP filters. I like that all sizes (XP1 to XP4) use the same sponges as well as accessories which makes it easy to keep spares on hand when you have several running. I have 9 in total including XP1, XP3 and XP4.
> 
> Dead simple to prime. Just setup the filter, close the valve at the filter, remove the top on the intake, pour a small amount of water down the tube, screw the top back on, open the valve and the water should rush into the filter filling it up. Give the filter a shake to allow any remaning trapped air to escape and power on the filter.
> 
> ...


I guess I was doing it wrong then  priming that is lol


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

kamal said:


> I guess I was doing it wrong then  priming that is lol


Hope my post helps you for next time. I find this works for most filters with the removable top on the intake. Some Eheims have them as well if they come with the deluxe kits.

The secret is to close the valve, pour the cup of water into the intake tube, screw the top back on and then open the valve. The rush of that cup of water will start the flow from the tank via suction into the filter.
--
Paul


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

Where can I vote for my Top Fin 60???


----------



## boun (Feb 16, 2012)

Rena XP# are a good option. Really like the baskets and how easy they are to clean. The clamp is really useful for changing water. I use it to siphon the water out from the tank. We have the sprayer set to about 1/5 the height of our tank. Pull the plug. Clamp up and unhook the lid. Transfer the lid/top to a large bucket or garbage pail in our case. Unclamp or clamp down to open the valves and drain. This also helps clean the gunk that usually stuck in the hoses as well.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've never been a fan of the Ehiem Pro line as the seating of the QR to the motor block is prone to leaking over time if you don't support the hose for sagging. The Classic line has been the most reliable. In the same flow rating, I suggest the the Rena XP4, another line of canister filters that has given me the least amount of issues.

As impressive as the Fluval G6 is in features, the proprietary filter media will add up over time. If it's eye candy you want, in two years of G6 media replacement, a Rena XP4 and a Neptune Lite package with a probes (pH, temp and conductivity) will do the same thing, control your lighting system and heaters. Adding other modules, you can control and monitor more them one system with the same controller and wirelessly as well .

JM2C/E


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Why not just go with the Classic series (if you are looking at the Eheims)?


+1 neither of the above are the best. The Eheim 2217 will be more reliable than the Pro.


----------



## deragoku (Apr 16, 2012)

I just cut the dental floss and stuffed in it on both sides to prevent this from happening. Awesome filter for your buck explosion!


----------



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

I like the Rena XP filters. I have a Rena XP3 on my aquarium and it runs near silent. High flow rate, easy to clean, big media baskets for any type you want. No problems. 

The XP series are high quality filters and a good value.


----------

